# Want to win a trip to the 2010 European Kenpo Camp in Ireland?



## vishalshukla (Oct 29, 2009)

As part of the 5th Annual Bob White Invitational we will raffle off a chance to attend The 2010 European Kenpo Camp in Ireland. Hosted by Professor Ed Downey, this is a great event featuring world class teachers such as John Sepulveda, Sigung Steve LaBounty, Bob White and Jeff Newton. The event will be held from April 23 - April 25 at the Mount Wolseley Hotel, Spa and Country Club, County Carlow, Ireland. 






The raffle winner will receive round trip airfare to Dublin as well as free attendance to the camp which includes: 

*Three Nights Accommodation 

*Three Breakfasts in your Lodge 

*Three Dinners in the Hotel 

*Awards Dinner & Camp Party 

*Live Irish Music nightly in the hotel. 

*Leisure Centre and Swimming Pool 

*Kenpo Demonstrations 

*3 Days Training with World Class Teachers 

More information about this incredible opportunity will be available soon! 

Vishal 
www.bobwhiteinvitational.com


----------



## Bob White (Oct 30, 2009)

I would like to point out something that was not mentioned in Vishal`s post. The friendships that are developed in taking a trip like this. In 1998 I promoted an event in Huntington Beach. The winners of the kenpo divisions in forms, fighting, and self-defense received a roundtrip ticket to Europe to participate in an event over there. Angelo Collado and Dave Thompson were two of the winners. Dave Thompson has mentioned many times throughout the years that the friendships that were started as a result of his visit have lasted.
Ireland is a remarkable country with great kenpo, but even more important it is a country with fine people. It will be a trip of a lifetime and I am excited to see who wins the raffle. The ticket will be picked at the center of the tournament at 2:00pm by Eddie Downey. You do not have to be present to win. I would also like to mention that once again 100% of the profit for this tournament goes to the kids. Our goal of $100,000 will put us well over $250,000 in just 5 years. That is a figure we can all be proud of.
The $25 tickets will be available at the end of next week.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 30, 2009)

I would love to go and my gf would love to... just can't afford the plane ticket(s) to do so even if I win.


----------



## Bob White (Nov 2, 2009)

If you were to win, your ticket would be paid for. You would have to work out the ticket for your girlfriend on your own.lol
Seriously, someone is going to win a very nice trip.
Bob White


----------



## vishalshukla (Nov 19, 2009)

As mentioned previously, Bob Whites Karate Studio is raffling off a chance to attend the European Kenpo Camp in Ireland. Hosted by Professor Ed Downey, this is a great event featuring world class teachers such as John Sepulveda, Sigung Steve LaBounty, Bob White and Jeff Newton. The event will be held from April 23 - April 25 at the Mount Wolseley Hotel, Spa and Country Club, County Carlow, Ireland. 

Those raffle tickets are NOW AVAILABLE!

The raffle winner will receive round trip airfare to Dublin as well as free attendance to the camp which includes: 

*Three Nights Accommodation 

*Three Breakfasts in your Lodge 

*Three Dinners in the Hotel 

*Awards Dinner & Camp Party 

*Live Irish Music nightly in the hotel. 

*Leisure Centre and Swimming Pool 

*Kenpo Demonstrations 

*3 Days Training with World Class Teachers

All net proceeds from this raffle will benefit the Royal Family Kids Camp (http://www.rfkc.org). The winning ticket will be drawn at the 5th Annual Bob White Invitational (http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com) on March 13, 2010.

If you want to purchase a ticket, please send your contact information, along with a check (made out to Royal Family Kids Camp) to Bob Whites Karate Studio. The tickets are $25 each. For more details, please see 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Win-A-Trip-To-Ireland-Attend-the-2010-European-Kenpo-Karate-Camp/182170271737?v=wall

If you have any questions, please contact Alia White-Cass (alia@bwkenpo.com).

Thanks,
Vishal Shukla


----------



## Milt G. (Nov 20, 2009)

vishalshukla said:


> As part of the 5th Annual Bob White Invitational we will raffle off a chance to attend The 2010 European Kenpo Camp in Ireland. Hosted by Professor Ed Downey, this is a great event featuring world class teachers such as John Sepulveda, Sigung Steve LaBounty, Bob White and Jeff Newton. The event will be held from April 23 - April 25 at the Mount Wolseley Hotel, Spa and Country Club, County Carlow, Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hello,

A wonderfully perfect idea!
Kudos to whoever thought of it.  
Ireland is a very interesting place to visit.  Some of the best Kenpo around can be found there.  I know.  I have seen them!  I am sure that this will be well worth the price of a ticket, or two.  A worthy event and venue.

Mr. Shukla, you appear to be a wonderful representative of your organization and its events.  I am sure that Mr. White is honored to have you.

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## vishalshukla (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you sir. All of us at BWKS truly believe that this event is not about us. It's not about Mr. White or our school. It's about the kids who can't defend themselves.

I look forward to seeing many of you in March at the BWI. Our internal slogan for this event is simple - "Failure is NOT an option."

For the kids,
Vishal
http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com
http://www.rfkc.org


----------

